# How good are DT466 engines?



## CT arborist (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello everyone,
As mentioned on my previous post, I'm looking to buy a chipper truck and came across what I think is a good offer. I'd like to see if you guys think it is.
So this is not a chip truck but I can worry about that later. It's a dump truck 1997 international 4700 126k miles, dt466 for $13,500. I will definitely go see it soon. The only down side it's that its CDL but if its worth it I'll figure out since my drivers don't have CDL. See pictures below. I'd love to hear what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 8, 2019)

CT arborist said:


> Hello everyone,
> As mentioned on my previous post, I'm looking to buy a chipper truck and came across what I think is a good offer. I'd like to see if you guys think it is.
> So this is not a chip truck but I can worry about that later. It's a dump truck 1997 international 4700 126k miles, dt466 for $13,500. I will definitely go see it soon. The only down side it's that its CDL but if its worth it I'll figure out since my drivers don't have CDL. See pictures below. I'd love to hear what you guys think. Thanks!View attachment 721293
> View attachment 721293
> ...


I aint a diesel mechanic but a friend had one of those and he couldn't kill it and he killed everything he owned! I would pay a good diesel mechanic to check it also before buying.


----------



## Robertnz (Mar 8, 2019)

CT arborist said:


> Hello everyone,
> As mentioned on my previous post, I'm looking to buy a chipper truck and came across what I think is a good offer. I'd like to see if you guys think it is.
> So this is not a chip truck but I can worry about that later. It's a dump truck 1997 international 4700 126k miles, dt466 for $13,500. I will definitely go see it soon. The only down side it's that its CDL but if its worth it I'll figure out since my drivers don't have CDL. See pictures below. I'd love to hear what you guys think. Thanks!View attachment 721293
> View attachment 721293
> ...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 8, 2019)

Great motor and truck, hated to get rid of ours but in California, we are Tier 4 so all new trucks now, our oldest truck is a 2015 and we have about 17 trucks.
Jeff


----------



## arathol (Mar 8, 2019)

Good motor, really good as long as its been properly maintained. Back in the 80s and 90s I drove a lot of trucks with those motors. The ones I drove had a 5 speed with 2 speed rear end though. Those Internationals were all the DOT bought for years, and they still buy them. Never had much of a problem with any of them really. The cabs tended to rot out at the corners while the motors just kept going.


----------



## Robthetreemanct (Mar 8, 2019)

With how large that body is you will struggle loaded while towing a chipper. Around town it's no big deal but you will get tired of that driveline real quick. Our bucket is a 466 and 6 speed. Our chip truck is a mechanical 466 with a 4 speed (technically 5 if you count low ‍) but the truck has a split rear and it pulls a 280xp while loaded fairly well. These engines don't like hills.

Oh yeah a 466 will outlast the truck reliability is not an issue.


----------



## rocketnorton (Mar 8, 2019)

what's the hp at? dont like the 7 spd. [?] see sticker in pics.
ran one in a tandem dump w/13. 240 hp. 
good lil motors, imo.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 8, 2019)

We had lots at the fone co here about the same vintage. Most were pretty reliable, had an exhaust brake screw up,, had a front cover let go and leak antifreeze.
But the trucks spent a lot of time idling (bucket trucks) had an auto trans, it had a few issues, not a powerful unit. FWIW they are still on the road.


----------



## treebilly (Mar 8, 2019)

Really good motors. The older ones I prefer. Very reliable. We have a 92 with 250k+ miles and it won’t die. The cab is shot though. I’m currently driving an 07 bucket with the 466 and it has issues but runs strong for its size when it runs. The 466 has been a solid engine for international for a long time. I think we have one that was abused and mistreated by its previous owner. I honestly want to see some more ponies in my next truck they buy me though. I weigh almost 29k empty and tow 14k daily. It has a hard time pulling hills. Also takes me to long to get up to highway speeds


----------



## mckeetree (Mar 10, 2019)

I've had a lot of experience with DT466. Down south, when it's hot, they tend to run on the hot side when you work them pretty hard. And if they get hot they will warp the head. Also, they are not much of a lugger. You have to keep them pretty wound up. I have a 1999 4900 international 10 yard dump truck with the higher HP Dt466 and a seven speed in it. 250 HP I believe. It does pretty good. The 175HP ones (I have one of those in a chip truck with allison auto) won't pull a sick whore out of bed.


----------



## Robthetreemanct (Mar 10, 2019)

To be totally honest my favorite chip truck was this old F800 with an 8.3 Cummins and Allison auto air brakes as well. That truck would haul a full southco body of chips and a 1390 bandit 70mph down the highway like it wasn't even there. Truck would easily accelerate uphill loaded as well. If you can find one jump on it cus I haven't seen another since I left that company.


----------



## Patrick Peters (Apr 4, 2019)

DT 446 is the big brother to the 444 international/7.3 Liter Powerstroke motors used in F250-F350+ as well as school buses and so on from that era. The 7.3 motors have a solid following in ford pick ups.


----------



## tdiguy (Apr 4, 2019)

Patrick Peters said:


> DT 446 is the big brother to the 444 international/7.3 Liter Powerstroke motors used in F250-F350+ as well as school buses and so on from that era. The 7.3 motors have a solid following in ford pick ups.


 DT466 is based on the "400" series motor that goes all the way back to the 66 series tractors. Tons of pulling tractors with this style engine in it, some making thousands of horsepower.


----------



## Robthetreemanct (Apr 5, 2019)

Patrick Peters said:


> DT 446 is the big brother to the 444 international/7.3 Liter Powerstroke motors used in F250-F350+ as well as school buses and so on from that era. The 7.3 motors have a solid following in ford pick ups.



I could be wrong but I really don't see a inline engine being related to a small v8 diesel designed for pickups. They aren't similar in any way shape or form.


----------



## Patrick Peters (Apr 5, 2019)

> I could be wrong but I really don't see a inline engine being related to a small v8 diesel designed for pickups. They aren't similar in any way shape or form.



My intent was to say that the the international engines of that era are pretty reliable in general. Similar to a Yamaha 150 outboard being an inline 4 and then the next motor up in the line up 225 which is a V6, both have a strong following and good engines. Obviously a different design, but well engineered.


----------



## Robthetreemanct (Apr 5, 2019)

Patrick Peters said:


> My intent was to say that the the international engines of that era are pretty reliable in general. Similar to a Yamaha 150 outboard being an inline 4 and then the next motor up in the line up 225 which is a V6, both have a strong following and good engines. Obviously a different design, but well engineered.



My brother had a yamaha 175 saltwater series 2 smoker on his wellcraft v20 what an awesome motor that was until the boat sank. Pulled it out of the water and the motor still runs.


----------



## Patrick Peters (Apr 5, 2019)

> My brother had a yamaha 175 saltwater series 2 smoker on his wellcraft v20 what an awesome motor that was until the boat sank. Pulled it out of the water and the motor still runs.



Those yamahas are good motors, some of the commerical guys that crab have 10K hours on them. Go to any other country and see how many are still running and what brand on boats in third world countries. They just keep going OX66 series.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 27, 2019)

We've had one 466 have a catastrophic failure at 60k miles believe an 05 or 06 was a bucket so it had a lot of hours on it. I'm not sure exactly was was the diagnosis but it litterly blew up with a bang spewing oil and antifreeze everywhere. 

Other then that truck ours have been fairly reliable mostly water pumps and alternators we have a chip truck that's at 180k that's losing an injector. 

We've had the low hp models and the high hp trucks if its 210 hp you will hate it. We had one it would do 53mph on level ground in 6th gear to the floor and probably take 2 miles to get there it weighed in at 29k. Currently we have an 01? Itll pull 20 yards of chips and a 9k pound chipper at 70mph never get over 185 degrees no matter how long you run it. None of our trucks ever had overheating problems unless the radiator was plugged with saw dust.... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2019)

This truck is a total dog up here with these hills, but loading it is pure joy. Has dumped anything I dare put in it so far (which has been enough to know it dumps whatever I’ll use it for). All in all I’d say it’s working out well for the $. Kind of addictive having something that big to load, not sure I could go back to a smaller body, or something with a top on it.


----------



## no tree to big (May 21, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> This truck is a total dog up here with these hills, but loading it is pure joy. Has dumped anything I dare put in it so far (which has been enough to know it dumps whatever I’ll use it for). All in all I’d say it’s working out well for the $. Kind of addictive having something that big to load, not sure I could go back to a smaller body, or something with a top on it.
> View attachment 737403
> 
> View attachment 737404
> ...


Have you had that thing across a set of scales when loaded? It looks a bit heavy in that last pic... 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2019)

The majority of my work is within a few to 10 miles generally too, so that helps.


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2019)

no tree to big said:


> Have you had that thing across a set of scales when loaded? It looks a bit heavy in that last pic...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Lol. Truck was on a bit of a slope there, but yeah, was loaded. There’s actually a scrap yard right next to my dump, I almost stopped in today. As far as scales go, like I said, I’m pretty close to home and have never been on a scale (other than at the scrap yard).


----------



## Absolution (May 23, 2019)

Yeah just remember all the **** that goes along with that truck as far as DOT. Also how does it drive without air ride?

This one doesn't have a air ride yet and on the interstate it's.... fun....


----------



## DSW (May 23, 2019)

tree MDS said:


> The majority of my work is within a few to 10 miles generally too, so that helps.



That must be nice.


----------



## tree MDS (May 23, 2019)

Absolution said:


> Yeah just remember all the **** that goes along with that truck as far as DOT. Also how does it drive without air ride?
> 
> This one doesn't have a air ride yet and on the interstate it's.... fun....



The truck has been through my mechanics and had its annual inspection completed. I also had all new springs pins, bushings, etc. put in the back.

Air ride? What’s that? You mean the seat? Its got that. Lol


----------



## tree MDS (May 23, 2019)

It’s not a very fun truck to drive, I’ll say that. My favorite two parts about this truck are loading it and dumping it. Everything else in between just is what it is.


----------



## tree MDS (May 26, 2019)

I’m starting to love this thing. The more I drive it the better it runs - and the better I get at driving it too. Jeff is a good old truck. Lol


----------



## @60ftup (Mar 18, 2021)

Patrick Peters said:


> DT 446 is the big brother to the 444 international/7.3 Liter Powerstroke motors used in F250-F350+ as well as school buses and so on from that era. The 7.3 motors have a solid following in ford pick ups.





tdiguy said:


> DT466 is based on the "400" series motor that goes all the way back to the 66 series tractors. Tons of pulling tractors with this style engine in it, some making thousands of horsepower.


Totally different family. The 7.3 is a 275 hp/525 ftlbs torque v8. The 466 is a 175 - 300 hp, 825 ftlbs torque inline 6.


----------



## hseII (Jun 11, 2021)

CT arborist said:


> Hello everyone,
> As mentioned on my previous post, I'm looking to buy a chipper truck and came across what I think is a good offer. I'd like to see if you guys think it is.
> So this is not a chip truck but I can worry about that later. It's a dump truck 1997 international 4700 126k miles, dt466 for $13,500. I will definitely go see it soon. The only down side it's that its CDL but if its worth it I'll figure out since my drivers don't have CDL. See pictures below. I'd love to hear what you guys think. Thanks!View attachment 721293
> View attachment 721293
> ...




Do You still own this DT466P truck? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hseII (Jun 11, 2021)

rocketnorton said:


> what's the hp at? dont like the 7 spd. [?] see sticker in pics.
> ran one in a tandem dump w/13. 240 hp.
> good lil motors, imo.



7 speed is the trans to have for a single axle. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tree MDS (Jun 11, 2021)

I still have that truck. She’s a runner and for sale.


----------

